# بابا سابنا وراح السما



## god is lord (13 يناير 2012)

ياريت تصلولى كتييييييير انا وماما واخواتى عشان ربنا يعزينا عشان بابا راح السما يوم 3 يناير


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2012)

ربنا يعزيكم ويكون معاكم
شعورك انا جربتة قبلك من حوالى 6 سنوات
شعور مؤلم تماما فقدان الاب لكن اللة لا يترك اولادة بدا


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

ربنا معاك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يعزى قلوبكم ويكون معاكوا


----------



## Basilius (13 يناير 2012)

المسيح يعزيكم ويقويكم


----------



## god is lord (13 يناير 2012)

*شكرا*

شكرا لمشاركتكم وصلاتكم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يناير 2012)

*ربنا يعزيكى يا بنتى*​


----------



## sparrow (14 يناير 2012)

ربنا يعزيكم ويقويكم


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (14 يناير 2012)

*شعورك انا كمان جربته من سنتين تقريباً و ربنا يعزيكى انتى و ماما و اخواتك و يقف معاكوا و انا عارف فعلاً أنها تجربة مؤلمة لكن والدى الله يرحمه كان يقولى الحياة لازم تستمر و انى الموت هو الحقيقة الوحيدة فى الحياة.
و دايماً أفتكرى "عند كثرة همومى فى داخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى"
*


----------



## god is lord (14 يناير 2012)

SAVIORS.SON قال:


> *شعورك انا كمان جربته من سنتين تقريباً و ربنا يعزيكى انتى و ماما و اخواتك و يقف معاكوا و انا عارف فعلاً أنها تجربة مؤلمة لكن والدى الله يرحمه كان يقولى الحياة لازم تستمر و انى الموت هو الحقيقة الوحيدة فى الحياة.
> و دايماً أفتكرى "عند كثرة همومى فى داخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى"
> *


*"عند كثرة همومى فى داخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى"
* 		     		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				ربنا هو المعين الوحيد اللى بيعزينا ويرعانا
شكرا لردكم وتعزيتكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2012)

god is lord قال:


> ياريت تصلولى كتييييييير انا وماما واخواتى عشان ربنا يعزينا عشان بابا راح السما يوم 3 يناير



*إن كان ابيك بالجسد قد فارقكم وذهب لموضع الراحة مع الابرار والقديسين
فأبيك السماوى سيظل معكم ويرعاكم ويسندكم
لتعزيكم تعزية الروح القدس وليملأكم بسلامه​*


----------



## god is lord (14 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إن كان ابيك بالجسد قد فارقكم وذهب لموضع الراحة مع الابرار والقديسين
> فأبيك السماوى سيظل معكم ويرعاكم ويسندكم
> لتعزيكم تعزية الروح القدس وليملأكم بسلامه​*


شكرا لتعزيتك


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يناير 2012)

[Q-BIBLE]Rev 21:2-4وَأَنَا يُوحَنَّا رَأَيْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ أُورُشَلِيمَ الْجَدِيدَةَ نَازِلَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ مُهَيَّأَةً كَعَرُوسٍ مُزَيَّنَةٍ لِرَجُلِهَا.  (3)  وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً عَظِيماً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «هُوَذَا مَسْكَنُ اللهِ مَعَ النَّاسِ، وَهُوَ سَيَسْكُنُ مَعَهُمْ، وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لَهُ شَعْباً. وَاللهُ نَفْسُهُ يَكُونُ مَعَهُمْ إِلَهاً لَهُمْ.  (4)  وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ».[/Q-BIBLE]


بابا دلوقتي يتمتع بحب أبينا السماوي الفائق ويشعر بسعادة لاتوصف في حضن القديسين وأرتاح من أتعاب وأوجاع العالم. يا بخت بابا أحتفل بعيد الميلاد في ملكوت السموات مع مخلصنا الصالح وجميع القديسين والملائكة. صدقيني بابا ماسبكوش ولا حاجة وحاسس بيكم وبيتشفع من أجلكم. صدقني حتحسي بتعزيات وبركة شفاعه عنكم. ربنا يحافظ عليكم ويعزي ويفرح قلوبكم ببركة أمنا العدرا مريم وجميع القديسين. المسيح يعزيكم أختي الغالية.
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (16 يناير 2012)

*ربنا يعزيكم اختي ويصبركم ويكون معكم ويقويكم*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يناير 2012)

*الرب يعزيكم و يشددكم و يعطيكم السلام الداخلى----*


----------



## zezza (18 يناير 2012)

*حبيبتى ربنا يعزيكى انتى و مامتك و اخواتك و ينيح نفس بابا فى احضان القديسيين 
ربنا معاكوا و يدبر حياتكم للخير 
مش تقلقى يسوع قال على نفسه انه قاضى الارامل و ابو الايتام *


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (18 يناير 2012)

محدش بيعيش كلنا لها
زمانة فى احضان المسيح ومررتاح معاة فوق 
واكيد ربنا بيدبر كل امر ومدبر ليكوا خطة حلوة لحياتكم 
وعشان كدة قرر انوا ياخد الاب بس اكيد لى حكمة ولى غرض ومش هينساكم
ابدا
شعور مؤلم محدش بيحس بي غير الى جربة بجد
ربنا معاك بس فعلا دى الحقيقة الوحيدة الى فى حياتنا وكلنا مصرنا للترب نعود


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 يناير 2012)

الرب يسوع يعزيكى ويصبرك ويكون معاكى






​


----------



## توما (18 يناير 2012)

"لانة ليس موت لعبيدك بل هو انتقال"

ربنا يعزيكم والة السلام يعطيكم السلام و التعزية امين​


----------



## god is lord (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا لتعزيتكم وصلاتكم


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 يناير 2012)

*تعازي القلبية لكم ....الرب هو راعيكم فلن يعوزكم شيء ...صدقاً قال الرب وصدقاً سيتحقق قوله.....ليكن لكم ثقة وتعزية في الرب*

*تحياتي*


----------



## أنجيلا (18 يناير 2012)

ربنا ينيح روحه 
ويعزيكم ويصبركم ع فراقه


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2012)

ربنا يعزيكم ويصبر قلوبكم

تجربه مؤلمه 

لكن مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا 

تعازيتى ليكى ولاسرتك
​


----------



## god is lord (19 يناير 2012)

متشكره ليكوا كتييييير 
ياريت تصللوللنا كتير لاجل التعزيه


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يناير 2012)

صلوات العدرا والقديسين تسندكم وتعزيكم
مع المسيح فذاك أفضل جداً


----------

